# Serial Number Help!



## richok

How do I find what model year my fuji roubaix with a serial number of IF1D02754 is? People will point me to sites and databases but they don't correlate to the format I've listed above....can someone tell me what year my bike is?


----------



## frdfandc

Do you have a picture of your bike? I might be able to help.


----------



## richok

*I can't figure out how to save the file....*

...in a size and format that allows me to attach it. If you send me your email address, I'll email the pic to you?


----------



## NJgreyhead

I thought I might be able to tell something from my Fuji Roubaix (base model) serial number - it is a 2007 model, but my sn has no 7 in it. Sorry.

But the color combo is an indicator, at least in recent years. For instance, mine only came in silver/black that model year.


----------



## richok

If you give me your email address, I can send you a picture but I can't seem to get the photo small enough to attach here.

Anyway, the bike is mostly white and red.with blue on it. The Fuji seems to be written in silver. the tires and the tape on the bars are red.


----------



## NJgreyhead

*What model Fuji Roubaix?*

It would help to know what model the bike is, for example, Roubaix, Roubaix LTD, Roubaix Pro, Roubaix RC.


----------



## richok

Its just a regular Roubaix


----------



## NJgreyhead

Is this it?

http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/BikeSpecs.aspx?ItemID=90751&Type=bike


----------



## richok

Yes! Thank you!


----------

